# Rodin du Calvaire aux Acacias



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Chenil de Loucyn Malinois welcomes a legend...
Rodin du Calvaire aux Acacias FRIII, Korung II \\/

Rodin will be retiring here with us in sunny CA and will be open for stud to approved females. He is truly a legend as a working dog and to say he is a proven producer is quite an understatement! 
A HUGE thank you to Waleed Maalouf (Barriques) for entrusting me with Rodin once again....he's already enjoying his new 'retirement home' :wink:

I'm working on new photos and updating his page on my site.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Stephanie.


----------



## Frank David (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Stephanie,

Awesome dog!


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Wow! Congrats Stephanie!


----------

